# Watchfinder & Co. Video on D. Dornbluth & Sohn just posted



## craigr812

I have previously enjoyed the write-up of the company posted by Mike and Bhanu after their visit, but this video makes me even more interested in the company.


----------



## En_Nissen

Indeed a wonderful video. I think it's the first really high quality video I've seen of the brand, which is about time! Hopefully more will start to appreciate just what a great brand they are.


----------



## canonken

Thanks, came here to post this. I am happy they posted this, but also a little worried our little secret is out and there could be demand that ruins the fun.

I may be wrong, but it seems they are 'just' keeping up with demand. Not a lot of used out there (no surprise) and the one US dealer seems to be living hand to mount with stock coming and going quickly. I have no problem waiting months for a piece, but if waiting becomes years or never, then I'd be disappointed. 

I'm thrilled with my 99.1 - despite it's humble origins (the base movement), I still can't quite believe what I have and what it cost. I'd need to buy something like a Moritz Grossmann Vintage Power Reserve ($38,000) to make me feel like I had something much more significant. 10x the cost.

Oh, and other than one shot, he didn't cover the box. That box is as big of a deal as the watch!


----------



## canonken

En_Nissen said:


> Indeed a wonderful video. I think it's the first really high quality video I've seen of the brand, which is about time! Hopefully more will start to appreciate just what a great brand they are.


Agree, when I was looking to buy this watch, there isn't much (anything?) out there of quality taking about the watches.


----------



## jerseywatchman

Great video, thank you for posting it. That engraved dial is spectacular!


----------



## craigr812

canonken said:


> Thanks, came here to post this. I am happy they posted this, but also a little worried our little secret is out and there could be demand that ruins the fun.
> 
> I may be wrong, but it seems they are 'just' keeping up with demand. Not a lot of used out there (no surprise) and the one US dealer seems to be living hand to mount with stock coming and going quickly. I have no problem waiting months for a piece, but if waiting becomes years or never, then I'd be disappointed.
> 
> I'm thrilled with my 99.1 - despite it's humble origins (the base movement), I still can't quite believe what I have and what it cost. I'd need to buy something like a Moritz Grossmann Vintage Power Reserve ($38,000) to make me feel like I had something much more significant. 10x the cost.
> 
> Oh, and other than one shot, he didn't cover the box. That box is as big of a deal as the watch!


I'm hoping the vast majority of watch enthusiasts continue to keep their focus on Rolex et al. as one of their watches (99.3 ST) is on my short list for "final piece to add to the collection", alongside the updated JLC Master Control Calendar.


----------



## FrankDerek

jerseywatchman said:


> Great video, thank you for posting it. That engraved dial is spectacular!


I hadn't seen the engraved dials before. Wow! A Dornbluth has been on my list for a while now ever since I went to Amsterdam Watch Co to buy my Junghans a couple of years ago where they had one in the shop.


----------



## txkill

I actually kind of hate that watch finders did this video...I love my Dornbluth but want 1 more, just been saving for it. Prices better not go up! My 99.1 is my 2nd favorite watch in my collection...and since fall is coming, I can wear it more with leather strap, now the weather cooling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos

great video.

knew about dornbluth for 7 years, so for me it was a surprise that it took watchfinder so long to make a video.

anyways, "caliber 99 center second" is 42mm in diameter. that is just huge for a dress watch. it is true, they also have a smaller size, 38.5mm. anybody know what the lug to lug is on that specimen?


----------



## jmariorebelo

njegos said:


> great video.
> 
> knew about dornbluth for 7 years, so for me it was a surprise that it took watchfinder so long to make a video.
> 
> anyways, "caliber 99 center second" is 42mm in diameter. that is just huge for a dress watch. it is true, they also have a smaller size, 38.5mm. anybody know what the lug to lug is on that specimen?


Around 47mm.


----------



## tdk

njegos said:


> great video.
> 
> knew about dornbluth for 7 years, so for me it was a surprise that it took watchfinder so long to make a video.
> 
> anyways, "caliber 99 center second" is 42mm in diameter. that is just huge for a dress watch. it is true, they also have a smaller size, 38.5mm. anybody know what the lug to lug is on that specimen?


They have a 40mm size but the second sub dial placement is different than than the 42mm/38.mm size.


Collection: Caliber 99.1 Medium


----------



## mleok

That engraved dial is really cool.


----------



## CrownJewels

Nearly 160,000 views and nearly 600 comments on that fantastic video so far! And yet I am hearing that the feared doubling/tripling of the wait time for a watch from DD&S has not happened yet. So that bodes well for those looking to join the club...or add another. I suspect COVID has caused some people to be more cautious with spending on non-essentials at the moment.


----------



## yellowfury

Anyone know why the black dials on WatchBuys are cheaper than the white dialed versions?


----------



## CrownJewels

yellowfury said:


> Anyone know why the black dials on WatchBuys are cheaper than the white dialed versions?


For many of the models they sell, the black dial has printed on numerals, while the white dial version has applied numerals, which is a bit more expensive. Not the case with the Regulator, as both black and white versions feature engraved dials...so pricing is equal on those.


----------



## Buramu

Incredible.. I just looked at the prices on their site. Some of their models cost less than what I paid for a standard Speedmaster Pro, yet give off a very distinct high-horology vibe. This is a brand to keep an eye on!


----------



## yellowfury

Buramu said:


> Incredible.. I just looked at the prices on their site. Some of their models cost less than what I paid for a standard Speedmaster Pro, yet give off a very distinct high-horology vibe. This is a brand to keep an eye on!


yeah part of buying a bigger brand is paying for their marketing💀

there seems to be a distinct segment of small independent brands priced at 3-8k that produce higher end watches to match those of bigger brands at 10-20k.


----------



## omeglycine

yellowfury said:


> yeah part of buying a bigger brand is paying for their marketing💀
> 
> there seems to be a distinct segment of small independent brands priced at 3-8k that produce higher end watches to match those of bigger brands at 10-20k.


Yes, Dornblüth, Hentschel, Kudoke, Laine and Habring (less so with finishing, but very high technical component) to name a few.


----------



## canonken

CrownJewels said:


> Nearly 160,000 views and nearly 600 comments on that fantastic video so far! And yet I am hearing that the feared doubling/tripling of the wait time for a watch from DD&S has not happened yet. So that bodes well for those looking to join the club...or add another. I suspect COVID has caused some people to be more cautious with spending on non-essentials at the moment.


Everything seems to suggest the watch industry is doing well...that people are still buying plenty of stuff. The generally high price of used stuff (not the Rolex/Patek madness, but even random Omega stuff) also suggests people are finding buyers and nothing is being liquidated.

For what its worth, most of the Dornblueth models on the Watchbuys website are sold out, and have been for months (I check a few times a week). When I bought mine (well over a year ago), all of them were in stock or got back in stock quickly (like they sold one, and a replacement was air shipped to them immediately). No idea if they are living hand to mouth (like they are 1-2 units behind), or they are deep in backorders. One issue is even just a few dozen customers could make for a months-long backorder. On top of this, small company dealing with past and maybe current Covid restrictions in their tiny factory (no idea if they are able to operate at full capacity).

Also, there is basically nothing for sale used (this seemed to be the case before all this, people keep these, and there just is not enough out there for a robust used market), what I do see tends to be what I personally think are less-attractive options, or expensive (gold models, more complex ones closer to $10,000).


----------



## canonken

CrownJewels said:


> For many of the models they sell, the black dial has printed on numerals, while the white dial version has applied numerals, which is a bit more expensive. Not the case with the Regulator, as both black and white versions feature engraved dials...so pricing is equal on those.


Yes, the model Watchbuys carries is printed vs. applied on the black, and also the black does not have the blued hands (which I guess are more expensive?). The dial might also be more difficult to make. No idea which one of these (numerals, hands, and/or dial) drives the price difference.

However, talking a $200 difference in a $4,500 watch, so not big.

I noticed the KILLER engraved dial is not an option on their site. Is that super-special order, or do they not do it anymore? I think the video said that was a $1,000 option!


----------



## En_Nissen

canonken said:


> I noticed the KILLER engraved dial is not an option on their site. Is that super-special order, or do they not do it anymore? I think the video said that was a $1,000 option!


If you buy directly from Dornblüth pretty much everything is possible, including engraved dials (either brass covered in silver, or ceramic). 
I'm not sure about the exact prices, but I do think ceramics are more expensive than brass.

A ceramic dial is around €1.200.


----------



## craigr812

I appreciate the recent posts about scarcity of DD&S going forward and following this video. I myself have felt and expressed these concerns in other recent DD&S threads, however while this video may boost sales in the short term, I feel most people that watched the video (or any other Watchfinder video) fall into one of the below categories. In short, the vast majority who have since beceome interested in the brand since the introduction of the video will not actively/eventually pursue a DD&S at any point and will move onto the next featured brand as future videos are posted. Maybe I am just telling myself this to keep me calm, but we as humans are typically focused on the next big thing and I feel the same applies here. More power to those who are patient.


Like the brand, but can't afford
Like the brand and want to purchase one, but won't actually take the time to do so/will buy "cheaper" watches to fill the void (this eventually leads to moving onto other options)
Started researching/reached out to DD&S, but get "cold feet" or lose interest
Reached out to DD&S, but don't follow through beyond one or two messages (see: "is this still available?" questions in the sales forum)
Close to pulling the trigger, but can't break the mental block of not purchasing from a "brand name" watch company/concerns about future service


----------



## En_Nissen

craigr812 said:


> I appreciate the recent posts about scarcity of DD&S going forward and following this video. I myself have felt and expressed these concerns in other recent DD&S threads, however while this video may boost sales in the short term, I feel most people that watched the video (or any other Watchfinder video) fall into one of the below categories. In short, the vast majority who have since beceome interested in the brand since the introduction of the video will not actively/eventually pursue a DD&S at any point and will move onto the next featured brand as future videos are posted. Maybe I am just telling myself this to keep me calm, but we as humans are typically focused on the next big thing and I feel the same applies here. More power to those who are patient.
> 
> 
> Like the brand, but can't afford
> Like the brand and want to purchase one, but won't actually take the time to do so/will buy "cheaper" watches to fill the void (this eventually leads to moving onto other options)
> Started researching/reached out to DD&S, but get "cold feet" or lose interest
> Reached out to DD&S, but don't follow through beyond one or two messages (see: "is this still available?" questions in the sales forum)
> Close to pulling the trigger, but can't break the mental block of not purchasing from a "brand name" watch company/concerns about future service


I think you're right on your points.

I think there's another huge point you haven't mentioned though.
And that's the wait time. People don't want to order a watch and wait 6-8 months unless it's a Rolex or Patek Phillipe. People generally want instant gratification.

I've at least noticed a trend from different posts and threads where people ask where to buy them from ADs, and that they're sold out from all the retailers who had a few available.

I have a theory that most of the people who would really want to buy a watch like this knew about it already. Along with brands like Habring, Kudoke, Laine etc.

But in both short and long term I think they got a few extra customers out of the video.


----------



## craigr812

En_Nissen said:


> I think you're right on your points.
> 
> I think there's another huge point you haven't mentioned though.
> And that's the wait time. People don't want to order a watch and wait 6-8 months unless it's a Rolex or Patek Phillipe. People generally want instant gratification.
> 
> I've at least noticed a trend from different posts and threads where people ask where to buy them from ADs, and that they're sold out from all the retailers who had a few available.
> 
> I have a theory that most of the people who would really want to buy a watch like this knew about it already. Along with brands like Habring, Kudoke, Laine etc.
> 
> But in both short and long term I think they got a few extra customers out of the video.


Excellent points and very true.....instant gratification has only accelerated in the age of the internet and, to me, "flexing" on social media has encouraged egotistical behavior across large segments of society. I hope DD&S will benefit from this video and see insant as well as long term success, and I would be happy to wait the necessary time to receive a well-made piece of horology.


----------



## cnj8w

Just to jump on this very interesting thread--I'm not sure how to get prices on their watches. I've requested a price list a few times, with no response. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## PaddyChicago

Try working with their US Authorized Dealer, Watchbuys.com.


----------



## cnj8w

Thanks, Paddy--I'll give that a try!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

I thought I’d chirp in here as I am a new DD&S customer and the video played a big role in my purchase decision.

I saw someone refer to the vid in another thread, tracked it down as part of my research and a month or so down the line parted with my deposit. I’m now looking forward to March/April time when my auf/ab should be ready.

i was on the lookout for a long time for a watch just like this. Classic looking, artisan made, and something a bit different to what we see in ADs all over the place. As soon as I saw the DD&S I knew it was what I wanted, I sat on the decision for a month and then in went the order.

i sold a well known and in demand steel sports watch to fund the purchase and I couldn’t be happier. I’d grown weary of the ubiquitous watch from ‘that’ brand, and the auf/ab seamed like the perfect antidote.

I’m not being negative on the crown by the way, I love what they do and have another watch made by them which is going nowhere. But some of their watches feel just a bit too noticeable for my tastes now


----------



## Sleepysmith7

@En_Nissen did you hear any more from DD&S about your custom dial?


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> @En_Nissen did you hear any more from DD&S about your custom dial?


They wouldn't be returning for me untill they start working on the dial and see what's possible, unfortunately. So will probably not be hearing from them about it untill some time in the spring, I'd guess.


----------



## En_Nissen

cnj8w said:


> Just to jump on this very interesting thread--I'm not sure how to get prices on their watches. I've requested a price list a few times, with no response. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I have no idea why they don't just put it on their website.
I wrote them and got the price list send by physical mail, along with a hand written note. I must admit, it feels a bit special to get prices like that, but at the same time it would be nice to see their prices just from their website.

This is the most recent price list I have. Since I'm not affiliated with DD&S I can't guarantee it's still their current prices. These prices are including VAT, by the way.


----------



## canonken

Thanks for posting that. Any idea what the factory leather strap and deployant look like?


----------



## Tangomat602

canonken said:


> Thanks for posting that. Any idea what the factory leather strap and deployant look like?


These are the standard straps they offer, no idea about the deployant.


----------



## Tangomat602

cnj8w said:


> Just to jump on this very interesting thread--I'm not sure how to get prices on their watches. I've requested a price list a few times, with no response. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Attached is the price list I recevied just before I placed an order a year ago, and I think it applies to your region.


----------



## canonken

Tangomat602 said:


> These are the standard straps they offer, no idea about the deployant.


Thanks. My 99.1 came on a croc strap with a standard pin buckle. I read that price list to suggest there is a factory leather (not crocodile) strap option, as well as a factory deployant.


----------



## Tangomat602

canonken said:


> Thanks. My 99.1 came on a croc strap with a standard pin buckle. I read that price list to suggest there is a factory leather (not crocodile) strap option, as well as a factory deployant.


oops sorry, I overlooked your question.
Regarding the buckle, I actually sent in my favourite deployant and Dirk was able to etch his logo on it, in exchange of the pin buckle.


----------



## canonken

Thanks! Good information.


----------



## yellowfury

En_Nissen said:


> I have no idea why they don't just put it on their website.
> I wrote them and got the price list send by physical mail, along with a hand written note. I must admit, it feels a bit special to get prices like that, but at the same time it would be nice to see their prices just from their website.
> 
> This is the most recent price list I have. Since I'm not affiliated with DD&S I can't guarantee it's still their current prices. These prices are including VAT, by the way.


you're the real mvp


----------



## cnj8w

Thank you, Tangomat and En-Nissen! These price lists are hugely helpful!

There are a couple of things I can't find on the list, though--is it possible to get a medium case (40mm), and how do you get the price for the particular dials?

I'm probably not reading the list right....

Thanks again!

C


----------



## Sleepysmith7

@cnj8w

I was dead set on the 40mm size as I felt it would fit me best, also and 10mm in depth it felt nicely balanced. From memory they do 3 options in that size....

99.1
99.2
99.6

I might have missed one here, so happy to be corrected by those more in the know!


----------



## En_Nissen

cnj8w said:


> Thank you, Tangomat and En-Nissen! These price lists are hugely helpful!
> 
> There are a couple of things I can't find on the list, though--is it possible to get a medium case (40mm), and how do you get the price for the particular dials?
> 
> I'm probably not reading the list right....
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> C


The 99.1-M is the medium 40 mm size. The 99.2-M and 99.6-M weren't out when I got the price list, so that's why they're not there. For a feel of how much extra the medium case is I'd just see the price difference between 99.1 and 99.1-M.

If you ask them, I'm sure they can do most models in 40mm size.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

En_Nissen said:


> If you ask them, I'm sure they can do most models in 40mm size.


I asked them exactly this and they said the only 3 models they did in40mm were these3👍


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> I asked them exactly this and they said the only 3 models they did in40mm were these3


Oh, great to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Tangomat602 said:


> oops sorry, I overlooked your question.
> Regarding the buckle, I actually sent in my favourite deployant and Dirk was able to etch his logo on it, in exchange of the pin buckle.
> View attachment 15537259


Neat. What's your favorite deployant, by the way?


----------



## yellowfury

Anyone know why the midsize is more expensive? Seems like it’s less material so it should be cheaper... unless it costs more to make because it’s not their “typical” sizing.


----------



## En_Nissen

yellowfury said:


> Anyone know why the midsize is more expensive? Seems like it's less material so it should be cheaper... unless it costs more to make because it's not their "typical" sizing.


The movement is 36.6mm in diameter, so I recon it's a decent amount harder to fashion a 40mm case it can fit into than a 42mm one.

You rarely see those movements in small cases at least.


----------



## ParkinNJ

yellowfury said:


> Anyone know why the midsize is more expensive? Seems like it's less material so it should be cheaper... unless it costs more to make because it's not their "typical" sizing.


That is somewhat peculiar ... I originally planned on the 99.AuA but couldn't get past the reported 52mm lug-to-lug. So, decided on the 99.2-M (40mm case) but didn't notice the 210 Euro price difference compared to the 99.2. However, I presume En_Nissen is probably spot-on. I haven't seen many Unitas-based watches in 40mm cases.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

ParkinNJ said:


> That is somewhat peculiar ... I originally planned on the 99.AuA but couldn't get past the reported 52mm lug-to-lug. So, decided on the 99.2-M (40mm case) but didn't notice the 210 Euro price difference compared to the 99.2. However, I presume En_Nissen is probably spot-on. I haven't seen many Unitas-based watches in 40mm cases.


oh that's 2 of us! What dial did you go for out of interest? I was really torn on mine, and could have easily gone for about 4 different options.
Ended up with white, with black engraved numerals.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Originally, I was leaning toward the engraved silver dial with black numerals but after seeing the 99.2 polished ceramic dial posted by En_Nissen, it was an easy choice ... 99.2-M, polished ceramic dial, engraved numerals with black fill. Not going to lie though, the price increase for the polished ceramic dial made me pause and almost reconsider.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

We've got 2 the same there, I also went for polished ceramic. Hearing @En_Nissen describe the finish as 'almost' as good as the credor enamel made the extra cash an easier pill to swallow ?

at least the option to engrave the movement will mean we're not identical


----------



## cnj8w

Very happy for you guys--sleepysmith and ParkinNJ--about your new watches (to come). I have a 50th Bday coming in about a year and a half, and have started scouting around for something nice and unusual. Dornblueth has really caught my eye.

I also just found my way to En-Nissen's thread on his search for a new watch--lots of great ideas and pix there. En-Nissen, I think you picked an excellent watch! When are you scheduled to receive it?

I think that if I were to go the Dornblueth route, I'd be thinking of a medium (40mm) 99.2 (small seconds at 9 and power reserve at 3). Not sure which dial, though: I love the engraved silver; but also the--I'm not sure what it's called--it's a black or blue sort of mottled and textured finish?

I need to write to them about this.

Finally, does anyone have a sense of the lug-to-lug for the 40 mm case?

Thanks again!

C


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> We've got 2 the same there, I also went for polished ceramic. Hearing @En_Nissen describe the finish as 'almost' as good as the credor enamel made the extra cash an easier pill to swallow
> 
> at least the option to engrave the movement will mean we're not identical


I'm fairly certain the Credor isn't enamel, but actually porcelain, as far as I recall. Porcelain is a form of ceramic, from my understanding.

Unfortunately I only had a brief time with the Credor, and it was in shop lighting, so I'm not sure I can be the judge of saying one is "almost" the same quality as the other, hehe. But they did have a lot of things in common, save for the more creamy color of the Credor, against the more pure white of the Dornblüth. And of course the handpaint vs. The engraving, which are quite different.

By the way, I'm glad my pictures and "mini review" helped in your decision.


----------



## En_Nissen

cnj8w said:


> Very happy for you guys--sleepysmith and ParkinNJ--about your new watches (to come). I have a 50th Bday coming in about a year and a half, and have started scouting around for something nice and unusual. Dornblueth has really caught my eye.
> 
> I also just found my way to En-Nissen's thread on his search for a new watch--lots of great ideas and pix there. En-Nissen, I think you picked an excellent watch! When are you scheduled to receive it?
> 
> I think that if I were to go the Dornblueth route, I'd be thinking of a medium (40mm) 99.2 (small seconds at 9 and power reserve at 3). Not sure which dial, though: I love the engraved silver; but also the--I'm not sure what it's called--it's a black or blue sort of mottled and textured finish?
> 
> I need to write to them about this.
> 
> Finally, does anyone have a sense of the lug-to-lug for the 40 mm case?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> C


Thanks for the compliment, and glad the thread helped you too.
As for the delivery of the watch, I was given an estimate of 6-8 months, so I'm expecting the watch around April to June 2021. I've heard stories of people getting their watches before the estimates, but I don't dare to get my hopes up.

As for the "textured" dials, those are the ceramic dials "standard" finish. And it comes in pretty much all the colors you can imagine, albeit at a slight premium cost if going for other colors than black or white.

The lug to lug of the 40mm case is 50mm.


----------



## ParkinNJ

cnj8w - I was in a similar situation looking for a special watch for my 50th. I considered a JLC Reverso, VC Overseas, and the Dornblueth. Ultimately deciding on the 99.2-M since the folks at Dornblueth are amenable to some dial customizations and engraving the movement to make it yours.


----------



## cnj8w

ParkinNJ said:


> cnj8w - I was in a similar situation looking for a special watch for my 50th. I considered a JLC Reverso, VC Overseas, and the Dornblueth. Ultimately deciding on the 99.2-M since the folks at Dornblueth are amenable to some dial customizations and engraving the movement to make it yours.


Thanks for this note, Parkin! and happy birthday when it comes! Maybe you have already mentioned this, but did you end up doing some customizations? I'd love to know what you chose to do, if anything.

CJ


----------



## cnj8w

En_Nissen said:


> Thanks for the compliment, and glad the thread helped you too.
> As for the delivery of the watch, I was given an estimate of 6-8 months, so I'm expecting the watch around April to June 2021. I've heard stories of people getting their watches before the estimates, but I don't dare to get my hopes up.
> 
> As for the "textured" dials, those are the ceramic dials "standard" finish. And it comes in pretty much all the colors you can imagine, albeit at a slight premium cost if going for other colors than black or white.
> 
> The lug to lug of the 40mm case is 50mm.


This is so helpful, En-Nissen. 50mm l2l is pushing it for me, but it looks like the lugs curve downward. And I take it that the watch can have a sort of chunky feel (though I could be wrong about that?).

You mention your little "mini review": I can't tell if I've already seen it: can you point me towards it?

Thanks again!

CJ


----------



## En_Nissen

cnj8w said:


> This is so helpful, En-Nissen. 50mm l2l is pushing it for me, but it looks like the lugs curve downward. And I take it that the watch can have a sort of chunky feel (though I could be wrong about that?).
> 
> You mention your little "mini review": I can't tell if I've already seen it: can you point me towards it?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> CJ


I don't have experience with the case yet, so can't say. But it does look like the lugs are downwards angled, so while I'm pushing at a bit with 50mm L2L too, I think it'll be okay.

I shared some pictures and made some comments about their ceramic dials on this thread It's done, Dornblüth 99.2 in the pipeline


----------



## ParkinNJ

cnj8w - The options and combinations with case material (steel vs gold), dial material (brass vs ceramic), dial colors, hand colors, engravings vs printed vs applied numerals can almost overload your decision making process. For the 99.2-M, I thought about a panda dial with a white polished ceramic main dial and black polished sub-dials but ultimately went with the 'traditional' Marine-style layout with white ceramic polished (main dial and sub-dials), engraved numerals and minute track, and my initials engraved on the movement. Just a word of caution, the litany of options can make the watch truly yours and a unique one-off piece but the prices can increase drastically.


----------



## cnj8w

ParkinNJ said:


> cnj8w - The options and combinations with case material (steel vs gold), dial material (brass vs ceramic), dial colors, hand colors, engravings vs printed vs applied numerals can almost overload your decision making process. For the 99.2-M, I thought about a panda dial with a white polished ceramic main dial and black polished sub-dials but ultimately went with the 'traditional' Marine-style layout with white ceramic polished (main dial and sub-dials), engraved numerals and minute track, and my initials engraved on the movement. Just a word of caution, the litany of options can make the watch truly yours and a unique one-off piece but the prices can increase drastically.


I realize I'm responding to this VERY late and after the fact, but thank you for these reflections. By now, and after exchanging several emails with Tim over at DDS, I have a better sense of what's possible and what I'd like.

I think the 99.2M that you describe (white polished ceramic with engraved markers) sounds lovely. And I think that the power reserve will be such a pleasure to engage with when you wind the watch.

I've probably asked you this before and you have probably answered (sorry for any repeats: I'm finding it hard to keep track of the several threads on DDS watches right now)--but would you mind sharing your wrist circumference?

As I have said in a different thread, I am wrestling between the 38.5mm case (much more expensive watches) and the 40mm medium case. My wrist circumference is 16.5cm / 6.5 inches. I'm trying to get a sense of whether the 40mm case would be too long.

Any insights you have will be most welcome! 

C


----------



## ParkinNJ

@cnj8w I have relatively flat wrists that 'usually' range from 7" to 7.25", so the Dornblueth medium cases hit the sweet spot for me. At 6.5", your wrist dimensions (flat vs round) will likely contribute to any lug-to-lug overhang. I may be in the minority here but I feel the Dornblueth cases wear large from the stated case size, perhaps due to the dial size and thin bezel.


----------



## cnj8w

ParkinNJ said:


> @cnj8w I have relatively flat wrists that 'usually' range from 7" to 7.25", so the Dornblueth medium cases hit the sweet spot for me. At 6.5", your wrist dimensions (flat vs round) will likely contribute to any lug-to-lug overhang. I may be in the minority here but I feel the Dornblueth cases wear large from the stated case size, perhaps due to the dial size and thin bezel.


 Ah! Yes, I'll bet the DDS will be perfect for you. And I've read others saying the same--that DDS wears large. Hmmm... have to think this through a bit more. It may be that the quintus 38.5mm case is the best option for me.

Thanks for your thoughts!
C


----------



## canonken

Well guess what.

Take a gander at the WatchBuys website. They have been sold out of many models for months, now these are Special Order with a.............210 day (7 month) lead time. And the prices got bumped up again. Wonder if once the current stock is gone (there are about 6 available to buy) if those will flip to Special Order as well.

While it would be impossible to 'blame' the video, it is clear the secret is out and some of these models are not easy to get. Yes, some of it could be COVID-related (harder to have people producing, suppliers backed up AND more demand), but it seems the good old days are gone and either you need to wait or try to find a used one.

That said, unlike some other brands, nice you can just get in line vs. needing to be on the VIP list. I'd gladly wait 6, 12 months for a second one.


----------



## yellowfury

canonken said:


> Well guess what.
> 
> Take a gander at the WatchBuys website. They have been sold out of many models for months, now these are Special Order with a.............210 day (7 month) lead time. And the prices got bumped up again. Wonder if once the current stock is gone (there are about 6 available to buy) if those will flip to Special Order as well.
> 
> While it would be impossible to 'blame' the video, it is clear the secret is out and some of these models are not easy to get. Yes, some of it could be COVID-related (harder to have people producing, suppliers backed up AND more demand), but it seems the good old days are gone and either you need to wait or try to find a used one.
> 
> That said, unlike some other brands, nice you can just get in line vs. needing to be on the VIP list. I'd gladly wait 6, 12 months for a second one.


Has anyone done the math on if it's cheaper to go through WatchBuys or direct through dornbluth? I THINK direct is cheaper but I haven't factored in shipping, customs, and other taxes.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Interesting that Watchbuys seems to have the 'full' catalog available compared to their previous inventory, specifically the medium size case models. Watchbuy's prices are noticeably higher (almost $1,400 over) compared to when I submitted my order directly thru Dornblueth for the 99.2-M but custom charges are still a question for me. Also, I don't know if Dornblueth also raised their prices and if that's reflected in Watchbuy's price.


----------



## canonken

ParkinNJ said:


> Interesting that Watchbuys seems to have the 'full' catalog available compared to their previous inventory, specifically the medium size case models. Watchbuy's prices are noticeably higher (almost $1,400 over) compared to when I submitted my order directly thru Dornblueth for the 99.2-M but custom charges are still a question for me. Also, I don't know if Dornblueth also raised their prices and if that's reflected in Watchbuy's price.


Not sure when you ordered, but prices have increased again recently (another 5% on top of an earlier increase). I think my 99.1 was just under $4,200 now it is $4,700 (about a 15% increase). Customs/duty would of course have a HUGE impact if you were asked to pay (I imagine they are not falsifying their shipping forms, and the values are high enough customs is certainly going to notice).

What is the duty of a watch coming from Germany to the USA?


----------



## ParkinNJ

So there was a price increase ... I haven't kept up with the price list since my order. I'm not certain on the exact customs charge; I ordered a MIH from Embassy several years back and that customs was approx. $600 to $700. Hopefully, it's not more than that. I wanted to make a few changes to the dial so I wanted to order direct thru Dornblueth. I still think it would be cheaper to order thru Dornblueth even with custom charges considering I would also have to pay tax thru Watchbuys along with their higher list price.


----------



## canonken

For accuracy, I paid $4,175 in March 2019 for my 99.1 (the one they have for $4,660 now). I'll let you, the fair reader, decide if that is warranted or not.

No question ordering direct could make sense in a lot of cases, especially if you wanted custom work. It was nice to order mine and have it 36 hours later, but things have changed, and worth waiting for!


----------



## yellowfury

canonken said:


> For accuracy, I paid $4,175 in March 2019 for my 99.1 (the one they have for $4,660 now). I'll let you, the fair reader, decide if that is warranted or not.
> 
> No question ordering direct could make sense in a lot of cases, especially if you wanted custom work. It was nice to order mine and have it 36 hours later, but things have changed, and worth waiting for!


thanks for the info. I've never paid customs for any watches I've purchased overseas so it's a huge question mark for me. Anything I've purchased from overseas has been sub-800.

Living in california I have to consider my high sales tax as well... we have a use tax if you buy out of state but it's 50/50 if they come after you for it. Obviously you should pay it though...???


----------



## WatchEater666

I think it’s fair their prices have gone up. Everyone knows they are underpriced. Still a great value for the money.


----------



## VredrickTheGreat

cnj8w said:


> Just to jump on this very interesting thread--I'm not sure how to get prices on their watches. I've requested a price list a few times, with no response. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


After I filled out there webform for their price list/catalogue it took about a month or so before I got it. They send me a very polite email stating that they had a overwhelming amount of interest and emails and have some trouble keeping up.

Correction: 2 months. I wrote in early November and got it in early January of this year.










It's in german but you should still get the main infos (edelstahl=stainless steel, bedruckt=printed, graviert=engraved). Compared to the other price list, the prices for their precious metal version seem to have gone up.


----------



## jonobailey

error


----------



## En_Nissen

Dornblüth & Sohn recently posted a picture of an enamel dial center seconds watch, which of course prompted me to write and ask them about it.

Unfortunately the enamel dial is so brittle that it's only possible on the center seconds version of their watches.

So I'll be (happily) staying with my polished ceramic, but I figured I'd share here, since others might consider switching to enamel dial too.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Interesting re the enamel dial! I do t like the idea of it being potentially fragile though. Polished ceramic feels like the safe choice.

did they give you any update on your watch or time scales? I’ve been fighting the urge to email them asking about it. Patience has never been a strong point of mine.

4 and a bit months since the order went in, it feels like a loooong time ago.


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Interesting re the enamel dial! I do t like the idea of it being potentially fragile though. Polished ceramic feels like the safe choice.
> 
> did they give you any update on your watch or time scales? I've been fighting the urge to email them asking about it. Patience has never been a strong point of mine.
> 
> 4 and a bit months since the order went in, it feels like a loooong time ago.


All enamel dials are quite brittle, enamel is a type of melted glass after all. The upside of enamel is it's looks and longivity (if it doesn't break), both things shared by the polished ceramic, except ceramic isn't as brittle.

And Nope, I resisted the temptation of asking about timeline. I have a feeling they're very busy answering questions and taking orders and such, and me asking "when are we there?!" isn't gonna help, hehe.

My estimate is between April and June, so if we come to late June without any updates I'll ask.


----------



## yellowfury

I’ll join you all in dornbluth paradise sooner or later. Got some other large watch purchases I’ve budgeted so far. I thought about placing an order in January but I just honestly can’t figure out what colors I would want on the dial.


----------



## ParkinNJ

En_Nissen said:


> All enamel dials are quite brittle, enamel is a type of melted glass after all. The upside of enamel is it's looks and longivity (if it doesn't break), both things shared by the polished ceramic, except ceramic isn't as brittle.
> 
> And Nope, I resisted the temptation of asking about timeline. I have a feeling they're very busy answering questions and taking orders and such, and me asking "when are we there?!" isn't gonna help, hehe.
> 
> My estimate is between April and June, so if we come to late June without any updates I'll ask.


Once I see @En_Nissen and @Sleepysmith7 incoming pics then I know mine will be getting close. 😅


----------



## yellowfury

Anyone have dornbluth engrave the 3/4 plate with non-Latin characters? Ex- Cyrillic, Arabic, Chinese? I wonder if it’s doable.


----------



## En_Nissen

yellowfury said:


> Anyone have dornbluth engrave the 3/4 plate with non-Latin characters? Ex- Cyrillic, Arabic, Chinese? I wonder if it's doable.


Considering they hand engrave it I'm fairly certain they can do much, although their lack of knowledge with those characters might be a limiting factor. I'd say try to ask them!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Others involved in this thread waiting on their orders might be interested to know that I heard fromDD&S today about singing off on the custom engraving for the movement of mine (ordered late Oct 20). I think that means they’ll start to build it soon and it should be ready in the next month or two.

mine will be No 328 of the 99.2’s.

excited!


----------



## En_Nissen

And I can chime in and say I was contacted last week about the very same thing! Just forgot to update here. Mine is #730 of the 99.1 caliber.

Likewise extremely excited about getting closer to receiving the watch! And right on schedule too it would seem. Was given a 6-8 months time frame, and Tuesday next week six months will have passed since my order confirmation.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

As expected @En_Nissen you're about a week ahead of me ?


----------



## ParkinNJ

That's great news! The wait is more bearable when you forget about your order 😅 but now that I see En_Nissen and Sleepysmith7's orders starting to go through, I'm hitting the email refresh button more often.


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> That's great news! The wait is more bearable when you forget about your order 😅 but now that I see En_Nissen and Sleepysmith7's orders starting to go through, I'm hitting the email refresh button more often.


Haha yeah, the wait gets harder the closer one gets to getting the watch. I bet the last few weeks will be pure torment.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

It will be interesting to see how close mine and @ParkinNJ are in terms of number sequence both being 99.2 - I expect they'll be pretty close


----------



## CrownJewels

Sleepysmith7 said:


> As expected @En_Nissen you're about a week ahead of me ?


And I expect you should be about a week ahead of me...no email yet, but will keep a close watch...get it - watch?


----------



## canonken

Great to see people getting watches in a 'reasonable' time period (in the context of this brand). I wonder how COVID is impacting production (small workshop, lockdowns, etc.), and if they are expanding their business (even adding 1-2 additional staff could dramatically increase production, but not hurt quality).

Funny enough I ordered a small, hand-built tube amp and it finally arrives next week...6.5 months after I ordered it. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## CrownJewels

canonken said:


> Funny enough I ordered a small, hand-built tube amp and it finally arrives next week...6.5 months after I ordered it. The anticipation is killing me!


What did you order? When I was in a band 10 years ago I played Dr. Z and 65amps (along with the usual Marshall, Hiwatt, etc.)


----------



## canonken

CrownJewels said:


> What did you order? When I was in a band 10 years ago I played Dr. Z and 65amps (along with the usual Marshall, Hiwatt, etc.)


A Decware SE84UFO2 - a whopping 2.3 watts per channel of pure audiophile bliss built in Peoria, Illinois. I mention it not to get off-topic, but like Dornblueth it is a 'victim' of its own success between the pandemic increasing demand AND positive press generating a lot of interest (audio gear and watches) causing something that used to be fairly easy to get to become difficult or just a long wait time.


----------



## CrownJewels

canonken said:


> A Decware SE84UFO2 - a whopping 2.3 watts per channel of pure audiophile bliss built in Peoria, Illinois. I mention it not to get off-topic, but like Dornblueth it is a 'victim' of its own success between the pandemic increasing demand AND positive press generating a lot of interest (audio gear and watches) causing something that used to be fairly easy to get to become difficult or just a long wait time.


Ahhh...not sure why I assumed you meant a tube guitar amp. I also love tubes for audiophile gear. My main kit has a Rogue Audio Tempest integrated all-tube amp. Love the tube sound!


----------



## aeroga

Seeing the new moonphase model makes me wonder if the same would appear for their Q2010 movement. Anyone else wishes to see this?


----------



## ParkinNJ

Ok gents, I received an email from Jana requesting I finalize / approve my movement engraving and noticed my 99.2 is No. 329 so I'm right behind @Sleepysmith7 ... can't get any closer in the 99.2 queue. 😆


----------



## Sleepysmith7

ParkinNJ said:


> Ok gents, I received an email from Jana requesting I finalize / approve my movement engraving and noticed my 99.2 is No. 329 so I'm right behind @Sleepysmith7 ... can't get any closer in the 99.2 queue. ?


We'll be a few days apart by the sounds of things?


----------



## sdiver68

Thinking of putting an order in for 99.2 with the green ceramic semi-translucent dial. Can't wait to see the pics when you guys get yours!


----------



## sdiver68

sdiver68 said:


> Thinking of putting an order in for 99.2 with the green ceramic semi-translucent dial. Can't wait to see the pics when you guys get yours!


So I received my direct quote nearly $2500 more than I anticipated Watchbuys has the 99.2M listed at $6600. I thought it might be a little cheaper ordering direct.

Qoute came back around $8900. Lead time 12 months. Around $6.5k I was [email protected] $9k it changes the value proposition significantly.


----------



## ParkinNJ

sdiver68 said:


> So I received my direct quote nearly $2500 more than I anticipated Watchbuys has the 99.2M listed at $6600. I thought it might be a little cheaper ordering direct.
> 
> Qoute came back around $8900. Lead time 12 months. Around $6.5k I was [email protected] $9k it changes the value proposition significantly.


The ceramic dial option is quite a bit more than the standard brass dial and I believe colors besides white and black are also an additional cost. If you're going with an engraved vs printed dial, that will also cost more. If you go with just the 'standard' silver or black brass dial, I believe it will cost less than WatchBuys but don't forget about import duties if you're buying direct from Dornblüth.


----------



## sdiver68

ParkinNJ said:


> The ceramic dial option is quite a bit more than the standard brass dial and I believe colors besides white and black are also an additional cost. If you're going with an engraved vs printed dial, that will also cost more. If you go with just the 'standard' silver or black brass dial, I believe it will cost less than WatchBuys but don't forget about import duties if you're buying direct from Dornblüth.


All good points! I'm not complaining about the price, just commenting/updating on my personal value prop internal debate. ?

I've asked about the 99.1M in Green also.


----------



## Joshua G

@En_Nissen, you're going with the polished white ceramic dial and engraved numerals, correct? Have you settled on a color for the dial engraving? Black? Blue? Blue-black?


----------



## En_Nissen

Joshua G said:


> @En_Nissen, you're going with the polished white ceramic dial and engraved numerals, correct? Have you settled on a color for the dial engraving? Black? Blue? Blue-black?


That is right!

I was quite uncertain which colours go get the engravings with, so I chose blue-black.
Blue for the numerals, and black for the markers and text.


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> And I can chime in and say I was contacted last week about the very same thing! Just forgot to update here. Mine is #730 of the 99.1 caliber.
> 
> Likewise extremely excited about getting closer to receiving the watch! And right on schedule too it would seem. Was given a 6-8 months time frame, and Tuesday next week six months will have passed since my order confirmation.


Hey, any news about your watch?


----------



## En_Nissen

jmariorebelo said:


> Hey, any news about your watch?


Nooope, complete silence after confirming the movement engraving. :/


----------



## Sleepysmith7

En_Nissen said:


> Nooope, complete silence after confirming the movement engraving. :/


Yes same here. Our previous guess was there was about a week between yours and mine @En_Nissen so I keep hoping to see you put an update on here as that will mean I'm close!

I have no idea how much extra time the polish on the ceramic adds but figured that might have affected it?!

From memory I think I was quoted as May/June for completion. I guess something similar for you?


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Yes same here. Our previous guess was there was about a week between yours and mine @En_Nissen so I keep hoping to see you put an update on here as that will mean I'm close!
> 
> I have no idea how much extra time the polish on the ceramic adds but figured that might have affected it?!
> 
> From memory I think I was quoted as May/June for completion. I guess something similar for you?


I'll make sure to update here the moment I hear something!

I doubt it added that much, and I'm also sure they took it into account when making the time estimate. I also had some changes to the movements and such on top of it though.

My time estimate was 6-8 months from order confirmation to time of delivery. On June 20 its been 8 months, so I do expect to hear from them soon.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Now that I think about it I wonder why the polished ceramic has such a large mark up on price?

It's not like it will take special tooling or materials, and I can't imagine it would be a highly skilled task (such as engraving). Any thoughts on that @En_Nissen?


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Now that I think about it I wonder why the polished ceramic has such a large mark up on price?
> 
> It's not like it will take special tooling or materials, and I can't imagine it would be a highly skilled task (such as engraving). Any thoughts on that @En_Nissen?


It's done by hand, as opposed to the bead blasting, or however else they do the grained finish.

I'd guess the polished finish takes some rounds in different grits to get that proper glistening, especially considering how hard ceramic is. 
And it's also not that easy to get a somewhat even finish by hand. On a surface like that, even minor inconsistencies in the polish will show in the way the dial reflects light.

Considering the work I do suppose an extra ~600€ sort of makes sense.

But I've said it before, and even though I've ordered one myself, I'll happily say it again:

I do think Dornblüth takes a too hefty upcharge for their custom dials, both in ceramic and in silver/brass. The same goes for their in house movements. As long as the "standard" dials and movements are that much cheaper, the extra charge for these features just seem very high.

So why did I still order it? 
Because even with the too high premiums for "upgrades", I still think Dornblüth watches offer great value, considering all the hand work going into them.

Edit:
To add to the above, comparing polish to engravings, I actually think polishing is a harder task, although it doesn't require specialized tools.
The dial engravings are made using a pantograph, and while the tool is hand guided and probably does take some training, it is sort of an old school cnc machine, and as such can't be too hard to use.
Polishing a ceramic dial by hand probably takes more training.


----------



## StufflerMike

Pantograph template for Dornblüth Regulator dial.


----------



## Joshua G

Dornblüth charges quite a bit more for dial engraving than they do for polishing ceramic dials. If you want an engraved dial, it's going to cost you. But the dial material does not make much of a difference in that regard. If you want them to engrave a ceramic dial for you as opposed to brass, the difference in price is rather negligible.

As I understand it, engraving is not simply a matter of operating a pantograph; every number, letter, and line that is engraved into the dial has to be painted/filled in by hand. While the upcharge is steep, I can totally wrap my head around it. 

I don't know what's involved in polishing ceramic dials. All I know is they're gorgeous and...well...in for a penny, in for a pound I say.


----------



## dinkerson

They're running a few weeks behind because they've been one watchmaker down since January. I was expecting may-june delivery, now estimated mid-July.

Just a little extra patience required..


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Joshua G said:


> in for a penny, in for a pound I say


Precisely my thinking when I ordered the polished ceramic! I'm not someone who has lots and lots of watches so I didn't want to be left thinking 'if only'


----------



## En_Nissen

Joshua G said:


> Dornblüth charges quite a bit more for dial engraving than they do for polishing ceramic dials. If you want an engraved dial, it's going to cost you. But the dial material does not make much of a difference in that regard. If you want them to engrave a ceramic dial for you as opposed to brass, the difference in price is rather negligible.
> 
> As I understand it, engraving is not simply a matter of operating a pantograph; every number, letter, and line that is engraved into the dial has to be painted/filled in by hand. While the upcharge is steep, I can totally wrap my head around it.
> 
> I don't know what's involved in polishing ceramic dials. All I know is they're gorgeous and...well...in for a penny, in for a pound I say.


Agreed, I might have downplayed the engraving effort a bit too much.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

I thought the group might be interested in this. I got a photo today telling me my watch was ready, see below;


----------



## Sleepysmith7

What our friends at DD&S went on to tell me was that they were very sorry but there is a fault with the dial - did you see it? Have another look if not 

basically it means they need to build a new dial for the watch so I'll be be patiently waiting for another 6 weeks or so for this to happen.

mistakes happen and it's been dealt with very well at their side so no complaints from me. I am sure they are more frustrated than I am at having to do the work again!

@En_Nissen you'll not be far away now I suspect?


----------



## StufflerMike

Dash at 10 in „Auf und Ab“ subdial is missing.


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> What our friends at DD&S went on to tell me was that they were very sorry but there is a fault with the dial - did you see it? Have another look if not
> 
> basically it means they need to build a new dial for the watch so I'll be be patiently waiting for another 6 weeks or so for this to happen.
> 
> mistakes happen and it's been dealt with very well at their side so no complaints from me. I am sure they are more frustrated than I am at having to do the work again!
> 
> @En_Nissen you'll not be far away now I suspect


I was just about to post how jealous I was that yours was done, untill I read your second post.

Bad luck, but at least they noticed themselves before they sent it out! That's not a given with a lot of other brands.

But I'll definitely take this as a sign that mine will be ready very soon!


----------



## ParkinNJ

Sleepysmith7 said:


> What our friends at DD&S went on to tell me was that they were very sorry but there is a fault with the dial - did you see it? Have another look if not
> 
> basically it means they need to build a new dial for the watch so I'll be be patiently waiting for another 6 weeks or so for this to happen.
> 
> mistakes happen and it's been dealt with very well at their side so no complaints from me. I am sure they are more frustrated than I am at having to do the work again!
> 
> @En_Nissen you'll not be far away now I suspect?


Congrats on your watch and honestly, I wondered if that was your 99.2 when it hit Facebook.  I guess my wait will be just a tad longer. As you mentioned, they're probably more frustrated by the rework but glad to see they're making it right.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats on your watch and honestly, I wondered if that was your 99.2 when it hit Facebook.  I guess my wait will be just a tad longer. As you mentioned, they're probably more frustrated by the rework but glad to see they're making it right.


did they post this on FB? I'm not big on social media so didn't see that. Pretty surprised they're posting stuff publicly with faults on it tbh! I suppose they want to be open about how mistakes can happen with hand built products.

&#8230; oh well. Looks like you'll get yours before me @ParkinNJ ?


----------



## ParkinNJ

Indeed, I checked the Facebook post again and missing dash is apparent on the sub-dial. Not sure how they handle their work-flow, mine may still come after yours. Either way, looking forward to seeing both our 99.2-M!


----------



## jmariorebelo

This was posted on /r/watches today. I like it.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

I really like this dial lay out but they don’t do it in the 40mm size unfortunately.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> I was just about to post how jealous I was that yours was done, untill I read your second post.
> 
> Bad luck, but at least they noticed themselves before they sent it out! That's not a given with a lot of other brands.
> 
> But I'll definitely take this as a sign that mine will be ready very soon!


Went on the forum for the first time since January after ordering my watch, to see if you guys have gotten yours! They can't be far away now, especially yours @En_Nissen?
May I ask how long they take on making a watch? Im having mine delievered in October/November, but when do I start getting pictures from the assembly??


----------



## En_Nissen

tobiaskf said:


> Went on the forum for the first time since January after ordering my watch, to see if you guys have gotten yours! They can't be far away now, especially yours @En_Nissen?
> May I ask how long they take on making a watch? Im having mine delievered in October/November, but when do I start getting pictures from the assembly?


I haven't received any pictures of assemble or heard from them since I approved the movement engraving. I think they're incredibly busy right now.

Been waiting almost 8.5 months now, although I'm sure it'll come soon enough. Was quoted 6-8 months.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> I haven't received any pictures of assemble or heard from them since I approved the movement engraving. I think they're incredibly busy right now.
> 
> Been waiting almost 8.5 months now, although I'm sure it'll come soon enough. Was quoted 6-8 months.


Oh, that is not good to hear!
I hope mine arrives before christmas, but who knows now. Weird that they haven't updated you.
Maybe they have been getting a lot of orders lately, the Watchfinder video is up a bit on views.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

I heard from them about mine, that they made an error on the dial and that they would have to make a new one (dial). Was told this would add 8 weeks to the build&#8230; I'm sure that @En_Nissen must be close as he ordered before me.

I never got any updates or photos of the build, other than a request for confirmation on the engraving.


----------



## tobiaskf

Sleepysmith7 said:


> I heard from them about mine, that they made an error on the dial and that they would have to make a new one (dial). Was told this would add 8 weeks to the build&#8230; I'm sure that @En_Nissen must be close as he ordered before me.
> 
> I never got any updates or photos of the build, other than a request for confirmation on the engraving.


That's weird. I was promised photos during the build when I ordered mine. They are probably too busy I guess.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Sleepysmith7 said:


> I heard from them about mine, that they made an error on the dial and that they would have to make a new one (dial). Was told this would add 8 weeks to the build&#8230; I'm sure that @En_Nissen must be close as he ordered before me.
> 
> I never got any updates or photos of the build, other than a request for confirmation on the engraving.


Likewise, I received a confirmation request on the movement engraving and after that, it's been silent. Trying to hold-fast and not send a status request but after seeing Sleepysmith7's 99-2M ... it's a test of patience.


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> Likewise, I received a confirmation request on the movement engraving and after that, it's been silent. Trying to hold-fast and not send a status request but after seeing Sleepysmith7's 99-2M ... it's a test of patience.


Yeah, I'm sure they've got plenty of emails to answer without me bugging them about status. Wouldn't go faster by writing them.
Hand crafted watches take time. And with the increased popularity they really can't keep up.


----------



## TJ16700

I just ordered a 99.1 M, expected delivery is next June/July. Looks like they ate very busy this days. Would say they were very friendly and quick to answer any of my questions. Looking forward to have something different in my collection.


----------



## tobiaskf

TJ16700 said:


> I just ordered a 99.1 M, expected delivery is next June/July. Looks like they ate very busy this days. Would say they were very friendly and quick to answer any of my questions. Looking forward to have something different in my collection.


That means their waiting time is up to a year now? No wonder they are busy. Let us hop it is all worth the wait in the end!


----------



## bmatteo85

jmariorebelo said:


> This was posted on /r/watches today. I like it.


Wow! Fantastic color!
Enamel dial with silver applied numbers?


----------



## jmariorebelo

bmatteo85 said:


> Wow! Fantastic color!
> Enamel dial with silver applied numbers?


I'm pretty sure it was a ceramic dial but yes, applied numerals.


----------



## En_Nissen

Hurray! It's time for celebration, it's time for dancing! I not only got an email from Jana today, I got confirmation that my watch is done!

Right now it's just in the final testing phase, which takes untill July 21st, and after a final test after that date, it should be shipped.

And they did indeed take some pictures of putting my watch together, they just haven't had time to send them, I guess.

So people, are we up for a game of:
Can you spot my customized changes?


----------



## ParkinNJ

En_Nissen said:


> Hurray! It's time for celebration, it's time for dancing! I not only got an email from Lana today, I got confirmation that my watch is done!
> 
> Right now it's just in the final testing phase, which takes untill July 21st, and after a final test after that date, it should be shipped.
> 
> And they did indeed take some pictures of putting my watch together, they just haven't had time to send them, I guess.
> 
> So people, are we up for a game of:
> Can you guess my customized changes?


Congrats @En_Nissen! It was surely a test of patience but the end-result looks fantastic! I wasn't aware DD&S sends pics of the watch during assembly; that's definitely a nice touch. So, lets see ...engraved ceramic white dial, blue-filled numerals, "N" on the sub-dial, black-colored hands (?), and initials & date on the movement. Man, the wait is getting harder & harder after seeing both your watch and @Sleepysmith7's.


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats @En_Nissen! It was surely a test of patience but the end-result looks fantastic! I wasn't aware DD&S sends pics of the watch during assembly; that's definitely a nice touch. So, lets see ...engraved ceramic white dial, blue-filled numerals, "N" on the sub-dial, black-colored hands (?), and initials & date on the movement. Man, the wait is getting harder & harder after seeing both your watch and @Sleepysmith7's.


Yup, can't order a Dornblüth unless you're patient, hehe. When I get it, I'll have waited almost 9 months, and it sounds like the wait is even longer if you order now.

Your spotting game is strong, but you haven't spotted them all!
Granted some things, like the hands being heat blued, are hard to see because of the light/picture. In dark light blued steel looks almost black.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Yeah, I thought those were blued-hands but couldn't be sure from the pics. The blued-hands are the way to go with the white ceramic dial. Hmm, I can't spot any other changes ... must be well-hidden Easter eggs. lol. But I couldn't find the error on Sleepysmith7's dial either.


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> Yeah, I thought those were blued-hands but couldn't be sure from the pics. The blued-hands are the way to go with the white ceramic dial. Hmm, I can't spot any other changes ... must be well-hidden Easter eggs. lol. But I couldn't find the error on Sleepysmith7's dial either.


In secret I was hoping this was a good way for people to spot unwelcome errors too!
I haven't spotted anything like on Sleepysmith7's dial either, fortunately.

I'll share my other custom choices in a few days after others have tried spotting too.

Totally agree about the blued hands by the way, that one was a no-brainer to me. I loved blued steel/titanium and the way it plays with light. And against white it has plenty of contrast too.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> Yup, can't order a Dornblüth unless you're patient, hehe. When I get it, I'll have waited almost 9 months, and it sounds like the wait is even longer if you order now.
> 
> Your spotting game is strong, but you haven't spotted them all!
> Granted some things, like the hands being heat blued, are hard to see because of the light/picture. In dark light blued steel looks almost black.


Congratulations, I feel like I have almost follow your journey from the start. You helped me a lot during my order, and I can't wait to show you guys mine.
I spotted a personal engraving and if I am not mistaken, a gold balance cock.


----------



## En_Nissen

tobiaskf said:


> Congratulations, I feel like I have almost follow your journey from the start. You helped me a lot during my order, and I can't wait to show you guys mine.
> I spotted a personal engraving and if I am not mistaken, a gold balance cock.


Yup, the balance cock is in red gold, but the engravings are filled with yellow gold. The Dornblüth team actually adviced me against this, since yellow on red wouldn't show very clearly, but the effect is exactly how I wanted/pictured it. Subtle, but there, and it gives the engravings just a slight bit more contrast.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> Yup, the balance cock is in red gold, but the engravings are filled with yellow gold. The Dornblüth team actually adviced me against this, since yellow on red wouldn't show very clearly, but the effect is exactly how I wanted/pictured it. Subtle, but there, and it gives the engravings just a slight bit more contrast.


I think it looks nice! Can't wait to see mine&#8230;


----------



## En_Nissen

tobiaskf said:


> I think it looks nice! Can't wait to see mine&#8230;


Looking forward to see yours too! I think we're many on this thread who have helped each other in various ways, hehe.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> Looking forward to see yours too! I think we're many on this thread who have helped each other in various ways, hehe.


Yup! I'll be sure to post it. Hope the rest does as well!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Ah wow! Huge news! Looking good @En_Nissen
The only other custom element I can see is the fact that the ceramic is polished&#8230; and the only reason I know that is because we have talked (at some length!) about the polished ceramic before&#8230;

yep, got a feeling we'll be seeing a few more coming through on this thread soon ?


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Here’s a question, I notice yours is No 730. My guess is those number apply to both the 42mm and the medium sized versions? Would be surprised if they have had time to make that many mediums in the time they have been in production?!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Have I seen another custom feature? Did you have something extra done on the largest cog at the movement? Sorry I do t know the propper name for it because I am a heathen…
Yours appears to be a triple sun burst rather than double?


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> Hurray! It's time for celebration, it's time for dancing! I not only got an email from Jana today, I got confirmation that my watch is done!
> 
> Right now it's just in the final testing phase, which takes untill July 21st, and after a final test after that date, it should be shipped.
> 
> And they did indeed take some pictures of putting my watch together, they just haven't had time to send them, I guess.
> 
> So people, are we up for a game of:
> Can you spot my customized changes?


This is better than christmas and the watch isn't even mine! 

Oh and the balance cock looks fantastic, good choice.


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Here's a question, I notice yours is No 730. My guess is those number apply to both the 42mm and the medium sized versions? Would be surprised if they have had time to make that many mediums in the time they have been in production?!


I haven't actually read or heard this anywhere, but from what I can gather, it's based on the movement. So my guess is that it's 730 99.1 movements, which makes sense, since this is not just one of their first movements, but also one of their most popular.


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Have I seen another custom feature? Did you have something extra done on the largest cog at the movement? Sorry I do t know the propper name for it because I am a heathen&#8230;
> Yours appears to be a triple sun burst rather than double?


Indeed I have!
The ratchet wheel (the wheel covering the mainspring barrel) has triple spiraling/snailing instead of the usual dual spiraling. The winding wheel (the small one connecting to the crown) has had double spiraling/snailing instead of single.


----------



## ParkinNJ

En_Nissen said:


> Yup, the balance cock is in red gold, but the engravings are filled with yellow gold. The Dornblüth team actually adviced me against this, since yellow on red wouldn't show very clearly, but the effect is exactly how I wanted/pictured it. Subtle, but there, and it gives the engravings just a slight bit more contrast.


Ahh, nice subtle change to the movement. I really dig the three-layered and double-layered wheels ... should have thought of that for my watch. lol


----------



## En_Nissen

So besides the parts you guys mentioned I also made a few other alterations.

I had them polish the bezel on the case. While I think the brushed bezel looks good, I always thought it clashed a bit with the polished lugs.









Besides that, I also had them do the anglage on the 3/4 plate a bit wider than they usually do on the 99 movements. Very subtle, so understandable no one caught that. I was hoping it would be even wider still, but it looks beautiful, and I'm sure it'll be even better in person, so can't complain.









I also added anglage on the sides that meet the wheels.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> So besides the parts you guys mentioned I also made a few other alterations.
> 
> I had them polish the bezel on the case. While I think the brushed bezel looks good, I always thought it clashed a bit with the polished lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, I also had them do the anglage on the 3/4 plate a bit wider than they usually do on the 99 movements. Very subtle, so understandable no one caught that. I was hoping it would be even wider still, but it looks beautiful, and I'm sure it'll be even better in person, so can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added anglage on the sides that meet the wheels.


You had a vision customizing your watch, that is for sure!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Love the anglage around the wheels! Wish I'd have thought of that! No wonder yours took an extra few weeks @En_Nissen


----------



## En_Nissen

I also had the hand collets (the small caps on the handstack) mirror polished, instead of the usual circular brushing. And added some extra AR coating on the bottom crystal. But those are not possible to see on the pictures, hehe.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Those are subtle, detailed design choices. Wish I had thought of anglage and additional sunbursts on the wheel. 😞 But at this point, I'll just be happy to get my watch within a few months. I believe this was mentioned earlier but they're down one watchmaker (temporarily) so they're short-staffed and with a lengthy order list.


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> So besides the parts you guys mentioned I also made a few other alterations.
> 
> I had them polish the bezel on the case. While I think the brushed bezel looks good, I always thought it clashed a bit with the polished lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, I also had them do the anglage on the 3/4 plate a bit wider than they usually do on the 99 movements. Very subtle, so understandable no one caught that. I was hoping it would be even wider still, but it looks beautiful, and I'm sure it'll be even better in person, so can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added anglage on the sides that meet the wheels.


I'm curious, have all these customised bits increased the price considerably?


----------



## En_Nissen

jmariorebelo said:


> I'm curious, have all these customised bits increased the price considerably?


It wasn't as expensive as one might have thought it would be.

Before telling the price I'll just say that I got a slight VAT discount, and I can't promise it'll cost the same now as it did for me.

But I paid a bit less than €600 for my customized bits.

That's excluding the polished ceramic dial itself, of which I paid a premium of €1755 for.


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> It wasn't as expensive as one might have thought it would be.
> 
> Before telling the price I'll just say that I got a slight VAT discount, and I can't promise it'll cost the same now as it did for me.
> 
> But I paid a bit less than €600 for my customized bits.
> 
> That's excluding the polished ceramic dial itself, of which I paid a premium of €1755 for.


Wow that's A LOT less than I was expecting, wouldn't be surprised if it was double or triple that.

As for the ceramic dial, that is also quite cheap, considering they make everything themselves, it's engraved and customised, and they have to produce not only prototypes but also copies for repairs.


----------



## En_Nissen

jmariorebelo said:


> Wow that's A LOT less than I was expecting, wouldn't be surprised if it was double or triple that.
> 
> As for the ceramic dial, that is also quite cheap, considering they make everything themselves, it's engraved and customised, and they have to produce not only prototypes but also copies for repairs.


Yup, considering all the things I've gotten done it's almost nothing. Which I also why I can't believe they'd do it as cheaply again.

I still feel like the ceramic dial upgrade is very expensive relative to the base price of the 99 watches, but as you say, the price is very understandable considering all the work that goes onto it, and I'm very happy I went with it. Makes the watch feel handmade both on dial side and movement side.

But I still can't believe the kind of watch I'm getting at less than €7.000. It's insane value!


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> Yup, considering all the things I've gotten done it's almost nothing. Which I also why I can't believe they'd do it as cheaply again.


Yeah they could increase prices by quite a bit and still would be good value, within the greater scene of watches at this price that is.



> I still feel like the ceramic dial upgrade is very expensive relative to the base price of the 99 watches, but as you say, the price is very understandable considering all the work that goes onto it, and I'm very happy I went with it. Makes the watch feel handmade both on dial side and movement side.


Yep, when I asked Fears and Habring for a custom dial, they quoted 2k to 2.5k EUR. And those are not engraved.



> But I still can't believe the kind of watch I'm getting at less than €7.000. It's insane value!


Indeed, there's no competition for this. Some do the movement and size but not the dial (cornehl) others do the dial and movement but not the size (garrick s4), others do it all but way more expensive (laine).


----------



## En_Nissen

jmariorebelo said:


> Yep, when I asked Fears and Habring for a custom dial, they quoted 2k to 2.5k EUR. And those are not engraved.


Yeah, those prices are a decent amount larger.
What kind of custom dials did you ask for?



jmariorebelo said:


> Indeed, there's no competition for this. Some do the movement and size but not the dial (cornehl) others do the dial and movement but not the size (garrick s4), others do it all but way more expensive (laine).


Yeah, those are some wonderful alternatives. I was especially between Laine and Dornblüth.

Part of why I chose Dornblüth over Laine was that while they don't do finish as well as Laine, I think they do a lot more "watchmaking" than Laine. Their ability to do various complications (some even custom made), the adding of hacking to the 6498 movement, their in house movements, all show that they can do watchmaking through and through, which is quite a feat for such a small team of watchmakers doing it the old fashioned way.

While I didn't personally choose either complications nor their own movements, I still like to have a watch made by people with the ability to do those things. Gives it that extra something.


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> Yeah, those prices are a decent amount larger.
> What kind of custom dials did you ask for?


I ended up not going with a custom dial, but those prices were for a different colour and/or dial layout. The price was precisely because of the need to develop the dial and then make repair copies. A small series of 5 five watches would drastically reduce the price/watch.



> Part of why I chose Dornblüth over Laine was that while they don't do finish as well as Laine, I think they do a lot more "watchmaking" than Laine. Their ability to do various complications (some even custom made), the adding of hacking to the 6498 movement, their in house movements, all show that they can do watchmaking through and through, which is quite a feat for such a small team of watchmakers doing it the old fashioned way.
> 
> While I didn't personally choose either complications nor their own movements, I still like to have a watch made by people with the ability to do those things. Gives it that extra something.


That's some great reasoning. I try not to get swayed by the "in house" arguments, but in Dornbluth's case it makes sense, the complications in the 6498 layout and the Quintus caliber are very impressive.


----------



## En_Nissen

jmariorebelo said:


> I ended up not going with a custom dial, but those prices were for a different colour and/or dial layout. The price was precisely because of the need to develop the dial and then make repair copies. A small series of 5 five watches would drastically reduce the price/watch.


Ahh, then the cost makes more sense. Also can't really be directly compared to a ceramic Dornblüth dial, since colour is the only major way you can customize it. Besides adding some small engravings, like I did, that is.



jmariorebelo said:


> That's some great reasoning. I try not to get swayed by the "in house" arguments, but in Dornbluth's case it makes sense, the complications in the 6498 layout and the Quintus caliber are very impressive.


Oh, I don't get swayed by the "in-house" either. I view Dornblüth's caliber 99 movements as much better than most companies "in house" movements.
But for a small watchmaker I do think it shows an extra sense of ability to be able to modify a movement in other ways than bridge design and finishing.

I also really strongly dislike lack of hacking on watches with minute markers, since I can't stand the minute hand not hitting the markers and it's soo hard to align without hacking.


----------



## super_purple

Amazing designs and I'm thinking of ordering a Regulator in 38.5mm. I'm just not sure at this point if there are enough occasions for me to wear such a watch.


----------



## En_Nissen

super_purple said:


> Amazing designs and I'm thinking of ordering a Regulator in 38.5mm. I'm just not sure at this point if there are enough occasions for me to wear such a watch.


Sounds like a nice plan! A regulator can be very nice.

So, we've all got different preferences, but what kind of occasions would you need to wear these kind of watches?

Unless I know I'm getting wet, or have a chance of it, I wear pretty much whatever the mood is for. 
Then again, I very rarely do any hard labor, garden work, or anything like that.


----------



## super_purple

I usually dress very casual - cheap t-shirts and shorts. I look fine (I think!) with sporty watches like a Sub or Speedmaster, but I think a Dornbluth & Sohn demands some better effort in dressing up  I imagine it looks best with a suit.


----------



## En_Nissen

super_purple said:


> I usually dress very casual - cheap t-shirts and shorts. I look fine (I think!) with sporty watches like a Sub or Speedmaster, but I think a Dornbluth & Sohn demands some better effort in dressing up  I imagine it looks best with a suit.


That's what I thought.

As I said, we all have our different preferences, but I personally think "dress watches" are a LOT more versatile than watchpeople give them credit for. I rock my Ophion, a watch which is way more dressy than a Dorny, with t-shirt all the time.

I'm also not sure how dressy I'd call a marine style watch. I'd say it's more of a casual piece. Not sporty like a sub, but definitely not dressy like a Breguet or PP Calatrava.

But it's you choice - just don't think anyone else would think the watch would be "out of place" with your outfit, no matter how casual.

Sorry about the above ramblings, I just always think it's a shame how little versatility credit people give classical looking watches.


----------



## CrownJewels

Well...it takes about 9 months to make a baby...and 9 months after my order looks to be when my baby will be ready!!! Should have it on my wrist in about 3 weeks.

Cannot wait to get it and show pics to you folks!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

CrownJewels said:


> Well...it takes about 9 months to make a baby...and 9 months after my order looks to be when my baby will be ready!!! Should have it on my wrist in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Cannot wait to get it and show pics to you folks!


nice! I guess they have been in touch to talk shipping etc? I hope to be having that call soon, I suspect we'll see a few others arriving on this thread pretty imminently.


----------



## CrownJewels

Sleepysmith7 said:


> nice! I guess they have been in touch to talk shipping etc? I hope to be having that call soon, I suspect we'll see a few others arriving on this thread pretty imminently.


Yes - exactly! Getting shipping details down. They are going to spend some days monitoring the movement and making sure everything meets the standard there. Then...it will be sent out!


----------



## CrownJewels

Another video about Dornbluth & Sohn posted to Youtube yesterday (looks like you have to hit the link to view via Youtube):


----------



## ParkinNJ

@En_Nissen noticed Dornblüth posted a pic of your 99.1-m on Facebook. Looks terrific and I guess this means it's almost in your hands. Congrats!


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> @En_Nissen noticed Dornblüth posted a pic of your 99.1-m on Facebook. Looks terrific and I guess this means it's almost in your hands. Congrats!


Yup, I just noticed too! And this picture shows the dial much better. It just gets me even more hyped to get it!








I'd guess I'm getting it around Wednesday or so next week, based on usual shipping times from Germany. Maybe a bit later if I'm unlucky.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Agreed, whoever is taking the photos for Dornbluth is doing a bang-up job highlighting the details and providing a nice background for the watch.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

En_Nissen said:


> Yup, I just noticed too! And this picture shows the dial much better. It just gets me even more hyped to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess I'm getting it around Wednesday or so next week, based on usual shipping times from Germany. Maybe a bit later if I'm unlucky.


I like that strap as well @En_Nissen! You inspired me to ditch the alligator and get the same one. Although I have already bought a very nice brown leather option to make it a little more casual


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> I like that strap as well @En_Nissen! You inspired me to ditch the alligator and get the same one. Although I have already bought a very nice brown leather option to make it a little more casual


Yeah, I have some alligator already, and figured ostrich leg would look really good with the watch. Seeing the picture now I'm very happy with the choice.


----------



## En_Nissen

Finally it arrived!























I am very happy with my customized choices, and after more than 9 months of waiting I'll.... Probably end up waiting a bit more.

While the watch is beautiful, the first thing I do upon getting such a watch is a thorough inspection. And ultimately, I found some flaws I think I'll have a hard time to live with, most notable a slightly crooked minute hand...

Already wrote Jana, and I'm sure everything will be sorted, but it will be a bit painful to let it go again. It feels wonderful and looks wonderful on my wrist as I write this.


----------



## En_Nissen

Hmm, wearing it now, and trying to decide if the minute hand is crooked too much, or if I can live with it... 























Same goes for the leftover ink at the edge to the subdial...


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> Hmm, wearing it now, and trying to decide if the minute hand is crooked too much, or if I can live with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the leftover ink at the edge to the subdial...


Having read this post before the previous one, I noticed the crooked hand immediately. The first photo was very telling, even thought it was lens distortion at first. I would send it back ASAP...


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Good to see you got your watch @En_Nissen

i have to say I'm not normally one for noticing the detail, but both of those would need rectifying for me&#8230;it's a little unfortunate that both those things slipped through the QC at their side.

seeing this I will certainly be giving mine a really close look when it (finally!) arrives.


----------



## En_Nissen

Thanks guys, glad to hear it isn't just me.

And yeah, I think it's a real shame both these things fell through the QC cracks, since both can be seen with the naked eye.

But man, this besides those imperfections, this dial is even better than anticipated. The polish really makes it stand it, and depending on the light it can change from a very organic almost slightly milky look to an almost metallic sheen.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Glad to see the watch finally arrived but yes, I would certainly send the watch back. The minute-hand (especially) would nag at me every time I looked at the watch. As SleepySmith7 pointed out, I'll be taking a hard-OCD-look at mine as well when it's ready. The ceramic dial and movement look terrific tho! I hope the increased demand and the temporary-loss of a watchmaker isn't driving them to push the watches out.


----------



## En_Nissen

The polished hand collets were definitely the right choice for me. Really goes well with the polished ceramic, and plays with the light.
















I've noticed a bit of marks on the seconds hand, almost like some rust (only noticeable with loupe, even hard to capture with macro picture). What do you guys think, should I let the Dornblüth team know about this very small defect too?


----------



## ParkinNJ

If you're sending the watch in to have the minute-hand corrected, I don't see any harm in inquiring about the seconds-hand if it bothers you. I don't imagine it being a difficult task if they have to disassemble the watch anyway.


----------



## jmariorebelo

En_Nissen said:


> The polished hand collets were definitely the right choice for me. Really goes well with the polished ceramic, and plays with the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed a bit of marks on the seconds hand, almost like some rust (only noticeable with loupe, even hard to capture with macro picture). What do you guys think, should I let the Dornblüth team know about this very small defect too?


Agreed on the polished caps, it's a great look. The hands on my anordain are brushed/blasted but the cap itself is polished, it really sparkles.

As for the seconds, it's up to you, but personally it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## WatchEater666

Would drive me nuts. Have them replace that too.


----------



## Avo

Very disappointing QC. No way should those flaws have made it out the door. And not one, but three!!! 

Every time I come close to buying an expensive watch, I read a thread like this one, and I resolve again to stick to affordables.


----------



## En_Nissen

Avo said:


> Very disappointing QC. No way should those flaws have made it out the door. And not one, but three!!!
> 
> Every time I come close to buying an expensive watch, I read a thread like this one, and I resolve again to stick to affordables.


Mistakes can happen. While I agree some of these flaws should have been noticed by the team, I have no doubt they'll rectify them, which means I'll have a flawless watch in the end.

That said, I gotta admit I expected a bit more thorough QC from a brand producing such a low amount of watches yearly. 
But I have a feeling they're under a lot of pressure these days, so I hope this was just an outlier.


----------



## Joshua G

No question they'll make it right. They've got to be kicking themselves over this. They're going to have to eat the cost of remaking the dial and hands plus reassembly and shipping both ways. And no matter what they do, there's still going to be egg on their face because they let the watch out the door like that and the Internet is forever.

Since I'm waiting on a custom order from them: I hope they take all the time they need to get it right the first time around. I don't mind waiting.


----------



## mleok

En_Nissen said:


> The polished hand collets were definitely the right choice for me. Really goes well with the polished ceramic, and plays with the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed a bit of marks on the seconds hand, almost like some rust (only noticeable with loupe, even hard to capture with macro picture). What do you guys think, should I let the Dornblüth team know about this very small defect too?


I've noticed this rust like corrosion under a loupe on the thermally blued hands on my Seagull 818.900 tourbillon when I first received it about 7 years ago, and I just let it pass at the time. More recently, I noticed that the corrosion had progressed and I sent it back to China for a hands replacement.

The bottom line is that the corrosion you see on the hands now will get worse with time, so it's probably best to get it addressed now.


----------



## En_Nissen

mleok said:


> I've noticed this rust like corrosion under a loupe on the thermally blued hands on my Seagull 818.900 tourbillon when I first received it about 7 years ago, and I just let it pass at the time. More recently, I noticed that the corrosion had progressed and I sent it back to China for a hands replacement.
> 
> The bottom line is that the corrosion you see on the hands now will get worse with time, so it's probably best to get it addressed now.


This is exactly what I was most worried about, so thank you very much for sharing your experience!

I'll definitely ask them to change it then.


----------



## En_Nissen

After some days where I could wear and appreciate my watch, it's now been sent back to Germany.























The Dornblüth team was of course apologetic and understanding of the issues, and took care of shipping and everything to return it.

I decided to mention the seconds hand too, and they'll have a look at that as well. Here's a picture where I captured the corrosion better.








Note that this is a ~15x zoomed pictured, that's then been cropped to display the second hand even closer. It isn't actually visible with the naked eye. I'd still like it taken care of though, in fear of it getting worse with time.


----------



## mleok

Okay, that second hand definitely needs to be replaced, it looked like my blued hand under magnification, and as I said, it’ll eventually get worse, and the corrosion can flake off and get into the movement. That’s probably less of an issue with your watch, but mine was a tourbillon with a big hole in the dial that exposes the escapement.


----------



## jmariorebelo

Any news on your watch @En_Nissen ?


----------



## En_Nissen

jmariorebelo said:


> Any news on your watch @En_Nissen ?


Oh, it seems I forgot to update you guys!

Yeah, sent the watch off to Dornblüth a few weeks ago.
They'll have to make a whole new dial, so it'll take some time before I get the watch back. Same goes with the minute hand. So while I already miss the watch, I look forward to get things fixed, and they were very accommodating and had the watch picked up at my home and everything.

They couldn't see the small spots on the seconds hand, which was a bit disappointing. They did say however say that if it gets worse they'll change it free at a later time.

In their defense it can only be seen in some lighting, and only under heavy magnification. I still can't get how they can't see it at all though, but this was my most minor grief with the watch, so I can live with it.


----------



## ParkinNJ

En_Nissen said:


> Oh, it seems I forgot to update you guys!
> 
> Yeah, sent the watch off to Dornblüth a few weeks ago.
> They'll have to make a whole new dial, so it'll take some time before I get the watch back. Same goes with the minute hand. So while I already miss the watch, I look forward to get things fixed, and they were very accommodating and had the watch picked up at my home and everything.
> 
> They couldn't see the small spots on the seconds hand, which was a bit disappointing. They did say however say that if it gets worse they'll change it free at a later time.
> 
> In their defense it can only be seen in some lighting, and only under heavy magnification. I still can't get how they can't see it at all though, but this was my most minor grief with the watch, so I can live with it.


Thanks for the update and glad to hear they're taking care of the issues. Not going to lie, I'm alittle apprehensive on how my watch is going to QC right now.


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> Thanks for the update and glad to hear they're taking care of the issues. Not going to lie, I'm alittle apprehensive on how my watch is going to QC right now.


I'm sure my watch was just an outlier, and even in the worst case they'll take proper care of you.


----------



## Nokie

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jonobailey

Have known about Dornbluth for a good five or six years and have nearly ordered several times, but after watching this video several months ago I couldn't resist any more. Mine is now being tested so should be with me towards the end of the month. 99.1M, with rose gold applied numerals - always had a thing for rose gold numerals and blued hands.


----------



## En_Nissen

jonobailey said:


> Have known about Dornbluth for a good five or six years and have nearly ordered several times, but after watching this video several months ago I couldn't resist any more. Mine is now being tested so should be with me towards the end of the month. 99.1M, with rose gold applied numerals - always had a thing for rose gold numerals and blued hands.
> View attachment 16097381
> View attachment 16097400


Congratulations! The rose gold is a lovely combo, and something I considered too, before deciding to go ceramic.

Looks great, and always nice with some personal movement engravings.


----------



## ParkinNJ

jonobailey said:


> Have known about Dornbluth for a good five or six years and have nearly ordered several times, but after watching this video several months ago I couldn't resist any more. Mine is now being tested so should be with me towards the end of the month. 99.1M, with rose gold applied numerals - always had a thing for rose gold numerals and blued hands.
> View attachment 16097381
> View attachment 16097400


Congrats on the 99.1M! Please do share pics when you have the watch in-hand. Alas, still waiting on my 99.2-M; original estimate was July, then Aug ... still 'patiently' waiting.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Very nice @jonobailey !!

what kind of face is that? How longhave you been waiting so far?


----------



## Sleepysmith7

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats on the 99.1M! Please do share pics when you have the watch in-hand. Alas, still waiting on my 99.2-M; original estimate was July, then Aug ... still 'patiently' waiting.


I know what you mean @ParkinNJ! I've been told I should get mine in the next few weeks. Just waiting for that email&#8230;


----------



## jonobailey

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Very nice @jonobailey !!
> 
> what kind of face is that? How longhave you been waiting so far?


Very surprised - my estimate was September - October, the email today took me by surprise.

I guess the 99.1 is easier to produce than something like the 99.2? If I recall correctly think I placed the order in late Feb to early March.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

jonobailey said:


> Very surprised - my estimate was September - October, the email today took me by surprise.
> 
> I guess the 99.1 is easier to produce than something like the 99.2? If I recall correctly think I placed the order in late Feb to early March.


nice!! Yep it's sounds like you did well there.


----------



## jonobailey

Forgot to say the dial is standard - though does look to have a bit of a 'sparkle' on that image


----------



## ParkinNJ

Received word that my 99.2-M is in the final testing period until Sep 23rd and if it meets QC, shipped soon thereafter. Unfortunately, no pics of the watch during assembly. Apparently, that's done by request-only (which I didn't request earlier in production). No matter, just excited the watch will soon be headed my way.


----------



## En_Nissen

Glad to hear it's coming soon! Looking forward to see pictures of it when it arrives.


----------



## MichaelKG

jonobailey said:


> Have known about Dornbluth for a good five or six years and have nearly ordered several times, but after watching this video several months ago I couldn't resist any more. Mine is now being tested so should be with me towards the end of the month. 99.1M, with rose gold applied numerals - always had a thing for rose gold numerals and blued hands.
> View attachment 16097381


This is gorgeous. Would love to see more pictures when you receive it.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Well pretty much 11 months since placing the order it finally arrived. I have to say my first impressions of the 99.2 are exactly what I was after, well proportioned, solidly built and very well finished.

special mention goes to the polished ceramic dial. I am sure it requires a special kind of geek/enthusiast to appreciate it, to most it would just be a watch with a white face, but I love it for all the reasons others have covered- the way it looks under different light etc

Well done team Dornbluth. My expectations were high, and you more than delivered.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Well pretty much 11 months since placing the order it finally arrived. I have to say my first impressions of the 99.2 are exactly what I was after, well proportioned, solidly built and very well finished.
> 
> special mention goes to the polished ceramic dial. I am sure it requires a special kind of geek/enthusiast to appreciate it, to most it would just be a watch with a white face, but I love it for all the reasons others have covered- the way it looks under different light etc
> 
> Well done team Dornbluth. My expectations were high, and you more than delivered.
> View attachment 16139496
> 
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498


Congrats on having the 99.2-M returned to you! I would agree to the non-WUS the polished ceramic dial is just another white dial but it really is truly fantastic watchmaking. Wear in good health! Hopefully, mine will be state-side shortly ... still 'patiently' waiting.


----------



## En_Nissen

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Well pretty much 11 months since placing the order it finally arrived. I have to say my first impressions of the 99.2 are exactly what I was after, well proportioned, solidly built and very well finished.
> 
> special mention goes to the polished ceramic dial. I am sure it requires a special kind of geek/enthusiast to appreciate it, to most it would just be a watch with a white face, but I love it for all the reasons others have covered- the way it looks under different light etc
> 
> Well done team Dornbluth. My expectations were high, and you more than delivered.
> View attachment 16139496
> 
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498
> View attachment 16139496
> View attachment 16139497
> View attachment 16139498


Huge congratulations, and glad to hear it lives up to the high expectations and the long wait!

I totally agree about the white ceramic. It's really nerdy, but when you appreciate the beauty of it, it's surprisingly more than "just a white dial". It has such a wonderful light play and organic feel.

... I miss mine. Hope the repair is done soon.


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Cheers gents! I've also fixed the number of photos attached to that last post, not really sure what happened there!

@ParkinNJ you can't be far away now, you must be counting the days!


----------



## jonobailey

Mine arrived yesterday! There was only one issue - I wasn't in and will have to wait until Monday when I can go and collect.

For the moment this image which Dornbluth uploaded to their Instagram shows me I made the right choice, even if I say so myself I think it looks amazing! Love the warmth of the gold with the blued hands - traditional, but a little bit different.


----------



## ParkinNJ

jonobailey said:


> Mine arrived yesterday! There was only one issue - I wasn't in and will have to wait until Monday when I can go and collect.
> 
> For the moment this image which Dornbluth uploaded to their Instagram shows me I made the right choice, even if I say so myself I think it looks amazing! Love the warmth of the gold with the blued hands - traditional, but a little bit different.
> 
> View attachment 16141289


I do understand the frustration of missing the delivery truck 😅 ... congrats on your Dornblueth and looking forward to seeing the 'live' pics.


----------



## En_Nissen

Just got a mail today that my Dornblüth should be shipped Thursday with a new dial and minute hand. Looking forward to getting it back on the wrist early next week.


----------



## ParkinNJ

En_Nissen said:


> Just got a mail today that my Dornblüth should be shipped Thursday with a new dial and minute hand. Looking forward to getting it back on the wrist early next week.


Congrats @En_Nissen! Looking forward to seeing the updated pics of your watch. Man, the wait for my watch is damn-near torturous.


----------



## En_Nissen

Just got my watch back today, and this time it's absolutely perfect!

Will share some pictures at a later time. But it's pretty much the same, minus the hand and dial flaw. 

Sendt fra min DN2103 med Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen

It's really awesome to have my watch with me again. Such a joy to wear.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Looks fantastic @En_Nissen! The personal touches on the movement were great choices!


----------



## Joshua G

Gorgeous watch, @En_Nissen! I must confess I ended up asking the folks at Dornblüth to add anglage around the ratchet and winding wheels on my forthcoming 99.1-M and polish the bezel. I totally stole those ideas from you!


----------



## En_Nissen

Joshua G said:


> Gorgeous watch, @En_Nissen! I must confess I ended up asking the folks at Dornblüth to add anglage around the ratchet and winding wheels on my forthcoming 99.1-M and polish the bezel. I totally stole those ideas from you!


Haha good to hear I could give you some inspiration. The added anglage gives it that very subtle extra layer of finish, even though it's clear they don't specialize in doing anglage.


----------



## justcruisin

It was a long shot, but I did message them about any customization they can do to the Quintus 38.5mm pieces to add a dual time function. Answer was as I expected...a no.


----------



## En_Nissen

I can recommend Christopher Ward's vintage oak leather strap for a medium Dornblüth. Really follows the lugs well.


----------



## ParkinNJ

My Dornblueth 99.2-M finally arrived! Very pleased with the end-result: engraved white ceramic dial, modded sub-dials, and grained rhodium movement finish. Sorry for the poor lighting, can't waste money on a photo setup ... need the funds for the next Dornblueth. 😅


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Very nice @ParkinNJ - got there in the end!


----------



## En_Nissen

ParkinNJ said:


> My Dornblueth 99.2-M finally arrived! Very pleased with the end-result: engraved white ceramic dial, modded sub-dials, and grained rhodium movement finish. Sorry for the poor lighting, can't waste money on a photo setup ... need the funds for the next Dornblueth.
> View attachment 16165135
> View attachment 16165136
> View attachment 16165137


Huuuge congratulations!
Great looking Dorny. I love your personalisation with the engraved star and the red accents on the dial.


----------



## En_Nissen

I'm thoroughly enjoying my Dornblüth, my other watches are struggling to get wrist time ever since I got it back.

I hope you guys don't mind me sharing some pictures of the dial, highlighting some of my custom features.








The engraving and coloring of the engraved parts








The polished bezel








The engraved "N"








The polished hand collets


----------



## ParkinNJ

Very nice macro / close-up pics!


----------



## En_Nissen

Now for some movement picture spam!









Ratchet wheel and crown wheel with triple/double spirals:















Custom engraving of initials and year of production (and year of my 30 years birthday):








Balance bridge with yellow gold inlay:








Anglage around wheels:


----------



## tobiaskf

Well, I promised to deliever some updates to this thread once I got my watch. It seems this thread is quite dead, but maybe I will spark some life into it. 
Today I recieved news it was finished and also got some pictures of it!
My 99.1 and the first black rhodium movement.


----------



## En_Nissen

Looks great, big congratulations!


----------



## Joshua G

Gorgeous! Love the panda dial! Black rhodium looks super slick! Yellow gold engraving really 'pops' against the black rhodium as well--more so than on the rose gold.


----------



## tobiaskf

En_Nissen said:


> Looks great, big congratulations!


Thank you! And thanks for the help when I considered ordering a watch.


----------



## tobiaskf

Joshua G said:


> Gorgeous! Love the panda dial! Black rhodium looks super slick! Yellow gold engraving really 'pops' against the black rhodium as well--more so than on the rose gold.


Thanks, Joshua! I was thrilled to see the dial for the first time today. Looking forward to seeing it in real life, I guess that is even better.


----------



## ParkinNJ

tobiaskf said:


> Well, I promised to deliever some updates to this thread once I got my watch. It seems this thread is quite dead, but maybe I will spark some life into it.
> Today I recieved news it was finished and also got some pictures of it!
> My 99.1 and the first black rhodium movement.
> View attachment 16287829
> 
> View attachment 16287828
> 
> View attachment 16287827


 Really like the panda dial with black rhodium movement combination. Sometimes I deliberately avoid this thread because of all the 'could of / should of' options on my 99.2. 😫 that black rhodium movement looks fantastic.


----------



## tobiaskf

ParkinNJ said:


> Really like the panda dial with black rhodium movement combination. Sometimes I deliberately avoid this thread because of all the 'could of / should of' options on my 99.2. 😫 that black rhodium movement looks fantastic.


Thank you! I feel the same way sometimes, I must admit.


----------



## jonobailey

tobiaskf said:


> Well, I promised to deliever some updates to this thread once I got my watch. It seems this thread is quite dead, but maybe I will spark some life into it.
> Today I recieved news it was finished and also got some pictures of it!
> My 99.1 and the first black rhodium movement.


Saw this black rhodium movement on Instagram a few weeks ago and thought it looked great - got me thinking, my 99.1m is quite classic (silver dial, rose gold applied numerals, blued hands), I like the idea of a more modern 99.2m, perhaps with black rhodium / black gold applied numerals? Think it could look very good.


----------



## tobiaskf

jonobailey said:


> Saw this black rhodium movement on Instagram a few weeks ago and thought it looked great - got me thinking, my 99.1m is quite classic (silver dial, rose gold applied numerals, blued hands), I like the idea of a more modern 99.2m, perhaps with black rhodium / black gold applied numerals? Think it could look very good.


That could absolutely work, I personally like the black rhodium a lot and my impression is that it plays with the light. I’ll attach some pictures I got from when ordering my watch, where they asked if I wanted the first one, and showed me their «test-caliber».
I will be sure to update this thread with pictures once I get the watch.


----------



## canonken

Wow, that looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Matt2006

tobiaskf said:


> Well, I promised to deliever some updates to this thread once I got my watch. It seems this thread is quite dead, but maybe I will spark some life into it.
> Today I recieved news it was finished and also got some pictures of it!
> My 99.1 and the first black rhodium movement.


So that black rhodium pic they posted on Instagram is your watch!  I had no idea that was ever an option until they posted that picture. It made me order one with that finish!


----------



## tobiaskf

canonken said:


> Wow, that looks AMAZING!!!


Thank you, can’t wait to see it in real life!


----------



## tobiaskf

Matt2006 said:


> So that black rhodium pic they posted on Instagram is your watch!  I had no idea that was ever an option until they posted that picture. It made me order one with that finish!


Wow, that’s amazing to hear! Update us with pictures ones you get yours!


----------



## Matt2006

tobiaskf said:


> Wow, that’s amazing to hear! Update us with pictures ones you get yours!



I will for sure, but I've got a lonnnng time to wait as I just ordered it a month ago! I'll have it around this time next year and will be sure to post pics!


----------



## Joshua G

Woot! Just received an email from Jana stating that Dornblüth is about to start manufacture of my 99.1-M and asking me to confirm the movement engraving. I requested the month and year of manufacture be engraved in German; the mockup they sent me says "Februar 2022".


----------



## tobiaskf

Joshua G said:


> Woot! Just received an email from Jana stating that Dornblüth is about to start manufacture of my 99.1-M and asking me to confirm the movement engraving. I requested the month and year of manufacture be engraved in German; the mockup they sent me says "Februar 2022".


Great news, be sure to show us when you get pictures!
Waiting for mine to arrive right now, DHL is slow… Should be coming in tomorrow


----------



## tobiaskf

tobiaskf said:


> Great news, be sure to show us when you get pictures!
> Waiting for mine to arrive right now, DHL is slow… Should be coming in tomorrow


Here it is


----------



## Erik_H

tobiaskf said:


> Here it is


Congratulations!


----------



## tobiaskf

Erik_H said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## ParkinNJ

tobiaskf said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 16313993
> View attachment 16313996


Congrats! Love the panda dial and of course, wear in good health.


----------



## tobiaskf

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats! Love the panda dial and of course, wear in good health.


Thanks, I will!


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Looking good! Another classic looking watch customised to the owners preference!


----------



## tobiaskf

Sleepysmith7 said:


> Looking good! Another classic looking watch customised to the owners preference!


Indeed, looking forward to using it a lot!


----------



## Matt2006

Looks fantastic! Do you have pics of the movement?


----------



## tobiaskf

Matt2006 said:


> Looks fantastic! Do you have pics of the movement?


Thanks! Of course I do


----------



## jmariorebelo

tobiaskf said:


> Thanks! Of course I do
> View attachment 16316148


The best word I have for that is "menacing". Now I know how I want the movement to be finished in my would be Dornbluth. Excellent.


----------



## tobiaskf

jmariorebelo said:


> The best word I have for that is "menacing". Now I know how I want the movement to be finished in my would be Dornbluth. Excellent.


Love to hear that and I promise you it looks even better in real life!


----------



## Panara

Hi all! Just wanted to add how proud I am to have gotten my Dornblüth 99.1 on my inaugural trip to Germany - a hell of a way to commemorate this! Unlike you guys, I didn’t have the patience to wait for a custom made piece, and was worried about rising price + taxes in my country, so decided to pick it up before things got more expensive.

After months of negotiations in German and flying all the way to Germany to pick up the watch, I am pleased to showcase this absolute beauty! This 99.1 is a limited edition made for the department store, Manufactum, and is different from the original model with applied, heat-blued numerals, a red “60” over the 60 seconds on the dial. On the reverse, the customisation was the use of the frosted rhodium finish. Absolutely in love with it and I’ve been rocking it in everything from a smart shirt to a t-shirt and bermudas, all while in disbelief at the honour of being able to wear this watch 

P.S. After VAT refund and a manufacturer sale, this one was an absolute steal too (it was the price of a off the shelf 99.0 without VAT)


----------



## tobiaskf

Panara said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to add how proud I am to have gotten my Dornblüth 99.1 on my inaugural trip to Germany - a hell of a way to commemorate this! Unlike you guys, I didn’t have the patience to wait for a custom made piece, and was worried about rising price + taxes in my country, so decided to pick it up before things got more expensive.
> 
> After months of negotiations in German and flying all the way to Germany to pick up the watch, I am pleased to showcase this absolute beauty! This 99.1 is a limited edition made for the department store, Manufactum, and is different from the original model with applied, heat-blued numerals, a red “60” over the 60 seconds on the dial. On the reverse, the customisation was the use of the frosted rhodium finish. Absolutely in love with it and I’ve been rocking it in everything from a smart shirt to a t-shirt and bermudas, all while in disbelief at the honour of being able to wear this watch
> 
> P.S. After VAT refund and a manufacturer sale, this one was an absolute steal too (it was the price of a off the shelf 99.0 without VAT)


Love it! Great purchase. Enjoy your Dornbluth and welcome to the club!


----------



## ParkinNJ

Panara said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to add how proud I am to have gotten my Dornblüth 99.1 on my inaugural trip to Germany - a hell of a way to commemorate this! Unlike you guys, I didn’t have the patience to wait for a custom made piece, and was worried about rising price + taxes in my country, so decided to pick it up before things got more expensive.
> 
> After months of negotiations in German and flying all the way to Germany to pick up the watch, I am pleased to showcase this absolute beauty! This 99.1 is a limited edition made for the department store, Manufactum, and is different from the original model with applied, heat-blued numerals, a red “60” over the 60 seconds on the dial. On the reverse, the customisation was the use of the frosted rhodium finish. Absolutely in love with it and I’ve been rocking it in everything from a smart shirt to a t-shirt and bermudas, all while in disbelief at the honour of being able to wear this watch
> 
> P.S. After VAT refund and a manufacturer sale, this one was an absolute steal too (it was the price of a off the shelf 99.0 without VAT)


Congrats on your 99.1! It's definitely a special occasion when you can pick-up the watch directly at Kalbe. Wear in good health!


----------



## dinkerson

Fantastic watches. I recently got this guy back on the wrist after a short stint in Kalbe for a checkup. Worth the wait.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## RedsoxDon1

Just got my catalogue…looking at a 14 month wait. Will be making a final decision on model and details this weekend as I’m not getting any younger!


----------



## Joshua G

Received word that my 99.1-M is in final testing until April 14th and--assuming it passes QC--will be ready for shipment immediately thereafter.


----------



## M6TT F

dinkerson said:


> Fantastic watches. I recently got this guy back on the wrist after a short stint in Kalbe for a checkup. Worth the wait.
> View attachment 16363721
> 
> View attachment 16363720


Love those hands! I don’t see the option on their site configurator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

M6TT F said:


> Love those hands! I don’t see the option on their site configurator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is that the website configurator is limited to the basics. There’s a ton of customization you can do by calling them up / emailing them.


----------



## Joshua G

agtprvctr said:


> My understanding is that the website configurator is limited to the basics. There’s a ton of customization you can do by calling them up / emailing them.


Yup. The configurator is just the tip of the iceberg. There are _tons_ of bespoke options, most of which are nowhere to be found on their website. And you never know what else they may be willing to do to customize _your_ watch unless you ask. I definitely recommend taking a look at their Instagram for ideas and inspiration. But even that is just scratching the surface. 😀


----------



## DowningB

Well, darn.

I've had my eye on a 99.2 Black Dial for six months or so while waiting to pull the trigger until I paid off a JLC. Watch Buys listed the price at $6,130. Now that I'm almost ready to order it, the price just went up to $6,860, about a 12% increase. I'm not surprised the price went up given the current economic conditions, but I was hoping to get my order in before it happened. It's not like I just got a 12% raise, lol. 

The blow is cushioned a bit by only paying a 50% deposit up front and the balance in about a year when the watch is ready. I'm almost certainly going to order it, but first I'm going to look around to see what other power reserve display watches are available at around the $7K price point.


----------



## miujima

Hi all - Great thread and very exciting to see the various custom pieces.

I’m contemplating ordering a 99.6M with minor customisations (engraved white ceramic dial with the grainy finish and engraving on the movement). For those who have gone through the process, did it take long from initial contact to confirmation and was the Dornbluth team generally responsive? I sent them an email a few days ago but haven’t heard back.


----------



## ParkinNJ

miujima said:


> Hi all - Great thread and very exciting to see the various custom pieces.
> 
> I’m contemplating ordering a 99.6M with minor customisations (engraved white ceramic dial with the grainy finish and engraving on the movement). For those who have gone through the process, did it take long from initial contact to confirmation and was the Dornbluth team generally responsive? I sent them an email a few days ago but haven’t heard back.


It took approx. 2 weeks for a response when I initially sent a general inquiry to Dornblueth. I was somewhat taken aback at first since there was such a long delay but after speaking with Tim, they've been inundated with email requests and they remain a small-independent shop so it was understandable. Once you submit a work-order and deposit, email responses didn't take more than 1 or 2 days. Considering the lengthy lead times on custom orders, patience will be key but I'm certain you'll like the end result.


----------



## miujima

ParkinNJ said:


> It took approx. 2 weeks for a response when I initially sent a general inquiry to Dornblueth. I was somewhat taken aback at first since there was such a long delay but after speaking with Tim, they've been inundated with email requests and they remain a small-independent shop so it was understandable. Once you submit a work-order and deposit, email responses didn't take more than 1 or 2 days. Considering the lengthy lead times on custom orders, patience will be key but I'm certain you'll like the end result.
> View attachment 16580084
> 
> View attachment 16580085


Thank you Parkin that’s helpful to know. Coincidentally I just heard back from Tim who referred me to the local dealer so will go from there.

Beautiful piece btw!


----------



## Joshua G

This baby arrived on Friday. Polished white ceramic dial, engraved numerals and indices, red 12, polished bezel.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Joshua G said:


> This baby arrived on Friday. Polished white ceramic dial, engraved numerals and indices, red 12, polished bezel.
> 
> View attachment 16602841
> 
> View attachment 16602842
> 
> View attachment 16602840


 Congrats on your 99.1-M! I'm admittedly biased toward the ceramic polished dials.


----------

